# Graphic Injury Photos "No pics = It didn't happen"  It DID Happen!



## McBryde (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, here you go! Ya'll can use my screw up to print out and lay by your table saw to remind you not to screw up!























And YES, it does hurt as bad as it looks!
E


----------



## McBryde (Apr 7, 2010)

This is in response to this:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=60434

E


----------



## HaroldD (Apr 7, 2010)

Geeeez.  The hair on my neck is going every which way just looking at those pics.  That's just nasty.  It looks like your in for a bit of a long ride there.  Good luck with that.


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 7, 2010)

So you did take the camera!  Was thinking you werre kidding....but nope!

Gonna make a copy of the nastiest looking one, laminate it, and hang it by my saw.



Scott (Hope you have a fast recovery!!) B


----------



## RAdams (Apr 7, 2010)

OUUUUUUUUUUCHHHHHHIEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Hope you heel fast and have as painless a recovery as possible. I bet you find some cool way the newly manicured thumb helps after it's healed. One day you will be like "Wow, I couldn't do that before".


----------



## Padre (Apr 7, 2010)

Ouch, ouch, ouch.  That looks really nasty.   I mean, booger on your windshield type nasty.  Yuck.

Hope you feel better soon and heal even faster!


----------



## GaryMadore (Apr 7, 2010)

OUCH - that looks just a little (ahem) bit on the sore side....

Good news is that some or most or even all of it can come back: I stuck my middle finger point-first into a jointer a few years ago and was surprised at how well it healed. In fact, I'm a bit disappointed that I don't have a bigger battle scar 

I'm happy for you that it was "only" the tip of your thumb.

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, all things considered, that looks like it HURTS!!!  I hope it heals quickly.  Thanks for the graphic reminder to BE CAREFUL!!


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 7, 2010)

Shuuuuuuucks.  Man O man. This is bad. Ouch, ouch, ouch. Now you can only count to nine for a while.


----------



## Monty (Apr 7, 2010)

Man that hurts me just to look at it.


----------



## Bree (Apr 7, 2010)

SAWSTOP!!  

Sorry man... that is nasty!


----------



## Oldwagon (Apr 7, 2010)

Hope you heal fast.Todd


----------



## mredburn (Apr 7, 2010)

OWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!
Gave me cold chills just to look at it and made the scar on my thumb tingle. It took more than 6 weeks for mine to heal. OW OW OW OW.:frown::frown::frown:


----------



## capcrnch (Apr 7, 2010)

I can't stop staring at it. I'm like a deer in headlights.

I'm afraid to hang it by my saw because I might stare at it then and cut myself!


----------



## jskeen (Apr 7, 2010)

Ouch!  Only  thing I can think of to make that more tolerable would be to take one of those little white pills the Dr was kind enough to give you, have a couple of beers, turn down the lights and put on "Dark Side Of the Moon"


----------



## mywoodshopca (Apr 7, 2010)

Ouch!


----------



## McBryde (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, Ouch is what I said!  But the pain and the pain so far has really been nothing compared to when the doctor stuck me with that needle to deaden it!  He stuck it in, hit the bone with the needle, then pulled back a little and injected.  The needle was teh size of the lead in a #2 pencil as well.  I about ripped the railing off of the bed when I was screaming when he was doig that.  My wife said her and my daughter could hear me screaming in the waiting room at the ER when that was happening.

E


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 7, 2010)

That is one nasty boo boo. I shall remember this each time I turn on a power tool, and thanks for the lesson! hope you heal fast, I wont and its YOUR thumb!


----------



## Grizz (Apr 7, 2010)

Bree said:


> SAWSTOP!!
> 
> Sorry man... that is nasty!



I looked through the thread, just to see how long it would take for a "SawStop" reply.   Actually longer than I thought.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Apr 7, 2010)

Maybe next year for the Birthday Bash, we can have the biggest booboo for 2010 contest! You get my vote!


----------



## McBryde (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't know that I want to win that one Dan, LOL.

E


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 7, 2010)

Well you certainly out did me.  I took the very end of my second fingure on my left hand off.  Not that bad, but enough to really make me much more cautious now.  Hope you heal niclely.  Healing something like that takes a while.  Take care of it.


----------



## Great Googly Moogly (Apr 8, 2010)

that gives a new meaning to "bloodwood"...


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Apr 8, 2010)

Ouch my thumbs hurt now.


----------



## markgum (Apr 8, 2010)

YouthMinisterDan said:


> Maybe next year for the Birthday Bash, we can have the biggest booboo for 2010 contest! You get my vote!


 
This could provoke some intersting owies...


----------



## lazyguy (Apr 8, 2010)

I can barely breath now. I hope I can keep those images each time I use a tool.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow that is a nasty injury, hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## HSTurning (Apr 8, 2010)

McBryde said:


> I don't know that I want to win that one Dan, LOL.
> 
> E


I for one hope you do win that one.  You have already done it.  I dont know if I want to see the next level up and I sure dont want to be the one that out does you.
Hope you heel quick.


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 8, 2010)

OUCH!  I would love to print that out, but then I don't think I would be allowed to use the tablesaw anymore.  Can you say "push-stick" a little louder?


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 8, 2010)

That's not too bad.  I've had that same injury years ago.  Got in a hurry and didn't have my push stick close by.  Had hands on both sides of the blade, when I got to the end, the skinny piece on the scrap side pushed into the blade along with my thumb.  It truly did hurt, but now I never go without my push stick.


----------



## B727phixer (Apr 8, 2010)

Ouch! Man Emerson, that hurts my thumb just looking at it! Wow hope it feels better real soon!:frown:


----------



## leslie hines (Apr 8, 2010)

Very nasty looking hope you recover quickly


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 8, 2010)

lazyguy said:


> I can barely breath now. I hope I can keep those images each time I use a tool.


Me too. Mary and I were traveling to Winnie and I mentioned the graphic picture. We agreed that it had great purpose to keep everyone on their toes.


----------



## McBryde (Apr 9, 2010)

cnireberg ... I was using a push stick!

Only thing I can figure is that 1. the stick caught the blade and pulled the hand in, or 2. the push stick broke and the force of me pushing carried my hand in.  I can remember pulling back, so I'm thinking #2 happened, but not real sure, it happened SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Fast!

E


----------



## KD5NRH (Apr 9, 2010)

McBryde said:


> Well, here you go! Ya'll can use my screw up to print out and lay by your table saw to remind you not to screw up!



You win.  I just sliced into my pinky without any power-assist this week.

(When a drill bit gets jammed up hard enough to pull it out of the chuck, yanking on it with your bare hand isn't going to help.  At least I know the flutes are nice and sharp.  Also, make sure the glue you put the finger back together with is completely cured before spraying accelerator at a piece you're holding in that hand.)


----------



## GaryMadore (Apr 9, 2010)

McBryde said:


> cnireberg ... I was using a push stick!



Wow. You know, I've never trusted push sticks (I always think they're gonna slip and so drop my hand on the blade) and now I REALLY don't trust 'em.

Thanks again for letting us all learn from your accident.

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 9, 2010)

WOW! No words really express what the pictures make me feel.  Hope that you heal without incident.  Keep it clean and elevated to reduce pain.  I sure don't want to go near my saw anytime soon.  It scares me a lot and I am real careful when using it.  Some of my friends think I am too safety phobic, but I think it is worth it. I happen to like my fingers, lungs, and other body parts that get near spinning blades, metal and wood. 
Hope that your story helps to remind others to take their time and pay attention. It only takes a second.


----------



## Fred (Apr 9, 2010)

AT first look of your second picture I was not really sure just what part of you was injured ... I mean the legs did throw me a curve.

Anyway, I am sorry for your accident and like everyone else I wish you a fast and complete recovery.

GaryMadore ... Keep using the push sticks dude. AT least using one will hold your fingers and/or hand a bit further away from the blade.

Besides, what would you use in the place of a push stick? Your finger maybe??

Remember, IF you have to push so hard into the blade to make a cut, then something else is wrong. Like maybe a dull blade, a pinch point, etc. DANGER, DANGER ... force is just asking for more trouble than it is worth. 

Let's see now .... force the cut, slip, slam entire rack of fingers into a fast spinning blade. RESULT: (1) PAIN, (2) Quick trip to emergency room, (3) More PAIN, (4) Pretty colors - drug induced, (5) 1,000,000 I warned you about this happening - from SWMBO and others, (6) loss of TV privileges - can't operate the remote and hold beer at the same time, (7) instant depletion of children's college funds (or a fair amount of it), (8) oh yea, constant throbbing pain after the pain meds wear off and the colors disappear. ...etc.

Just had to pick on you don't you know! GET WELL and be careful! :wink:


----------



## wood128 (Apr 9, 2010)

There was a woodworker in the news lately ( saw the writeup in Fine Woodworking ) that lost a finger or two on a new Robyi tablesaw , filed a lawsuit against the company because the saw did not have the Sawstop safety mechanism . He was awarded 1.5 million !!!!!!! I heard that there were 50 other cases pending. 
Joe


----------



## skiprat (Apr 9, 2010)

Look on the bright side.....
that missing bit will never get in the way again and you will have a constant reminder to work safer:wink:
That was just a warning shot:biggrin:


----------



## leaycraft (Apr 9, 2010)

Plese be careful and take care to avoid an infection.  That could be worse than the bite.


----------



## McBryde (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah Leaycraft, they gave me a shot of antibiotics at the ER, but then gave me no other antibiotics to take, I am goig to call them Monday to find out if I should be taking some.  My neighbor said he had to take them for 3 weeks when he got his with the lawnmower.

E


----------



## OC1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for posting this, it remains as a warning for all of us.
I actually try to avoid table saw as much as possible - it is really one single machine that has all the worst things safety-wise combined.


----------



## KD5NRH (Apr 11, 2010)

McBryde said:


> My neighbor said he had to take them for 3 weeks when he got his with the lawnmower.



You know, there are some things I just refuse to keep up with my neighbors on.


----------



## McBryde (Apr 12, 2010)

KD5NRH I'm with ya, but I guess this one just had to be!  How long hae you lived in Stephenville?  I went to Tarleton there back in 96-98.  Pretty country down there, last time I was through there though it had grown leaps and bounds!

E


----------



## KD5NRH (Apr 13, 2010)

McBryde said:


> KD5NRH I'm with ya, but I guess this one just had to be!  How long hae you lived in Stephenville?  I went to Tarleton there back in 96-98.  Pretty country down there, last time I was through there though it had grown leaps and bounds!



I grew up here, but spent roughly 96-2004 in Dallas.  The place has definitely grown, but I like the combination of having a good selection of stores 5 minutes one way, and open fields 5 minutes the other way from my driveway.

If I ever get around to buying a chainsaw, I can really take advantage of the local resources; more free mesquite (sometimes better than free; some people will pay you to take it) than I could ever hope to use, and the occasional free bois d'arc, oak, mulberry, or walnut tree that needs to be removed.  I could probably finance all the woodturning toys I could ever want by selling all the extra blanks on here, and there's enough standing dead wood that doesn't even need to be cured to keep me busy while the green stuff dries.


----------



## McBryde (Apr 13, 2010)

You are absolutely right, plenty of blanks down in that neck of the woods.  My parents still live in Weatherford, and they are saving me some wood from the big snow storm this year.  Too bad those thorns on Mesquite trees don't hold alot of weight from snow or I'd have some of it piled up too!

E


----------



## KD5NRH (Apr 14, 2010)

McBryde said:


> You are absolutely right, plenty of blanks down in that neck of the woods.  My parents still live in Weatherford, and they are saving me some wood from the big snow storm this year.  Too bad those thorns on Mesquite trees don't hold alot of weight from snow or I'd have some of it piled up too!



I'd hate to see the amount of snow it would take to break a mesquite limb.  My usual method of pruning them when I'm not blank-hunting involves a shotgun.

Just noticed mom's pecan orchard seems to have self-pruned a lot lately too.  I may break down and get that chainsaw this week.


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 14, 2010)

What?  Did he just finish a cup of McDonald's coffee too???


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 14, 2010)

HEY BIG MAN! LET ME HOLD A BAND-AID:biggrin:  OUCH THAT MUST-OF HURT!


----------



## neubee (Apr 14, 2010)

ugh that had to hurt


----------



## McBryde (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah, it did hurt, and hurts more now!

E


----------



## Happy Honcho (Apr 15, 2010)

Did the same thing to my left hand about 20 years ago. My daughter tells me I can give thumbs up to those who do nor deserve the very best.

It will take time to heal. Good luck










m


----------

